# Scrotal Rash?



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok so this is embarressing to ask, but do any other BHM's or those who are familar with them ever have a problem with their scrotum becoming red, the skin irritated and dry due to the chafing? I've had this problem for a long time and the doctor always thinks it's jock itch (which it is not if the med's don't work). Anyway, any insight into this would be greatly appreciated because I think my sex life would be better because I wouldn't be so self-conscious about it. P.S. Definiately not an STD because I had it way before i've ever had sexual encounters.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't have much experience with scrotal rashes... mainly since I'm a girl... but I do have some experience with a variety of rashes from working at a dr's office and having clinical rotations at a hospital.

Here's my scary story first-

During my 2nd week of my first semester of nursing school, my patient had cellulitis of his scrotum. He was a pretty big guy (prob 450 lbs+) and the most likely cause of the cellulitis was poor self care due to the physical limitations. He probably had a small open cut and bacteria got trapped inside. Bacteria love dark, warm spots, so that's the perfect location for it to breed. 

He first started noticing something was wrong when it felt warmer than usual, was slightly swollen, and was painful. The day he came to the hospital, he said his scrotum had swollen to the size of a basketball. The day I saw him, some of the swelling had gone down, but it was still about as big as a grapefruit.

After several rounds of antibiotics, the infection was gone and he was discharged.

I'm telling you this story as a heads up. You said you were really dry and irritated. Dry skin cracks easily, leaving breaks in the skin for bacteria to grow. Be sure to clean the area really well with non-scented soap. Rinse well too, so that the soap residue doesn't irritate the area. Let it air dry- rubbing it with a towel will only irritate it more. Try applying a layer of Vaseline or diaper rash ointment (Dr. Smith's and Boudreaux's Butt Paste [funny name, damn good product] are pretty good). This will create a barrier that keeps moisture in and bacteria out. Wear white, loose fitting, cotton underwear and avoid tight pants.

Hope this helps!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi, I am a girl so while I have never had scrotal rash I do have really sensitive skin and because I am a SSBBW I frequently have to fight rashes under my belly and other skin fold areas. I also have had cellulitis in these areas so badly I too had to be hospitalized to get better. So here is what I have had to learn the hard way....keep the areas clean every day with a mild soap, I use Gerber baby wash, rinse well and dry very well. My Dr. then told me to use a powder that contains corn starch and zinc in it. The corn starch keeps it dry and the zinc helps heal the red and soreness. The Dr. told me not to use vaseline because it traps the bacteria in and the skin can't breathe. I find AMMENS powder works really well and also Gold Bond baby powder. If you can't find them in the store, drugstore.com carries them. I do suggest you let your Dr. check the area first to be sure you don't have cellulitis, because antibiotics are the only thing that will cure this. I hope this helps and that you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Risible (Jan 18, 2008)

A lot of anecdotes and info has been posted on rashes under women's bellies and breasts, but this is the first such post I've seen by a man. I wonder if what you're describing is along the lines of an underbelly rash, in medicalese intertrigo dermatitis. Check out this thread, which has many underbelly rash stories. Let us know what, if anything, works.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmm. I wonder if a thin smear of Desitin would help when it's bad; zinc oxide is supposed to really help with irritated skin and it should both dry it out and protect it from rubbing and sweat and stuff like that. Also, what kind of undies do you wear? Are your jeans really tight? Usually these things are made worse by confining clothes and lack of air flow. So, anything you can do to "let it all hang out" would help.


----------



## Jes (Jan 19, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> "let it all hang out" .



I really appreciate that you know all of that high-tech medical terminology, Vickie...


(haha. )


----------



## moore2me (Jan 19, 2008)

OPs have mentioned that this sounds similar to rashes that women get in sometimes in the folds of our skin, in the genital areas, etc. That would most likely be a fungal rash and the treatment would be like the OPs have mentioned as well. Here is a link to a medical text describing the rashes in men and women.
http://www.merck.com/mmhe/sec18/ch212/ch212c.html

I have had good luck keeping these rashes at bay using Lotrimin Spray - Powder Spray (Yes, It is for athlete's foot) but the powder spray can be used in the folds of skin and helps kill fungus. (Make sure and do not get the deoterant spray.)

You also might want to check you blood sugar levels, since having these fungal skin rashes start showing up is a possible indication of higher blood sugars. When we bake bread we add yeast (which would be the fungus) + sugar + water (which would be sweat) + warmth + keep the mixture covered (dark) and the yeast will start to grow. Then feed the starter. This is essentially what is happening on the surface of our bodies when the fungal rashes "bloom".


----------



## Neen (Jan 20, 2008)

My ex bf had this problem. Have you tried 'curel' lotion? Or even some aveeno? These seemed to help him..good luck!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 21, 2008)

gonna try some lotrimin


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2008)

im a ssbhm and i have to fight with rashes all the time. if i go one day without a shower or if im sweating a lot which i usually do while i sleep. i will end up getting rashes. the best stuff i found out that works for me is this product. 

http://www.hebhomecare.com/SN_woundcare/SN_woundcare_skincare_secura_protective_ointment.htm

it really helps a lot. and it gets rid of the rash real fast. my wife's mom worked at a hospital and she would bring this stuff home and it works like a charm. now that she has passed away i order it from this place. its mainly used in hospitals so it is a good ointment. only thing i can say is try it out and see if it works for you.


----------

